# للبيع اسهم جبل عمر



## ابو رنا (17 أبريل 2012)

العدد 570 مليون سهم للبيع
السهم ب(( 13 )) ريال
للجادين الاتصال على الرقم 0540668929


----------



## tjarksa (18 أبريل 2012)

*رد: للبيع اسهم جبل عمر*

ابو رنا صباح الخير 


ليه ما تبيعها في السوق بـ 20.05 ريال 

اوفر لك من 13 ريال


----------



## مسوقة26 (20 أبريل 2012)

*رد: للبيع اسهم جبل عمر*

بالتوفيق ...


----------

